# Hilfe beim Einbau des Kühlers HR-02 Macho



## bernd28 (27. April 2012)

*Hilfe beim Einbau des Kühlers HR-02 Macho*

Guten Abend liebe Mitglieder,

endlich ist mein PC von Hardwareversand angekommen. Alles war verbaut bis auf den HR-02 Macho Kühler. Habe versucht mich im Internet über den Einbau des Kühlers zu informieren, leider komme ich nicht ganz mit den Erklärungen klar, da man schreibt, dass man das Mainboard ausbauen muss und um das Mainboard auszubauen auch die RAM, GRAKA usw.

Leider finde ich keine Videos zum Einbau des Kühlers. Außerdem habe ich einen Intel i5 2400 Prozessor und auf dem Mainboard (AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3) Gehäuse Thermaltake V3 BlacX Edition HDD Docking Station http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50990&agid=631
ist glaub ich der Boxed Kühler von Intel eingebaut. Jetzt weiß ich noch nicht mal wo hin mit den Kühlern.

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen, da ich sehr verzweifelt bin und man ja eigentlich direkt lostarten will mit dem PC. 


MfG

Bernd


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2012)

Also, so oder ist es immer am einfachsten, wenn man das Board ausbaut - allerdings kannst Du auch mal die (von vorne gesehen) rechte Abdeckung des Gehäuses abnehmen, denn einige Gehäuse haben in der Montageplatte des Boards extra ein Loch, durch das man problemlos an den Bereich "unter" dem Sockel herankommt.

Wenn Du "unter" den Sockel schauen kannst, wäre es auch einfacher zu sehen, wie man den Boxed-Kühler am besten runterbekommt. Und dann wird es auch sicher einfacher sein zu sehen, wie man den Macho einbaut. So oder so: steht denn für sockel 1155 dabei, dass man ggf. erst ein Modul mit anschrauben soll? Wenn nein, dann sollte es nach Ausbau des Boxed Kühlers an sich recht einfach sein.


----------



## bernd28 (27. April 2012)

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort.  Leider bin ich ziemlich ungebildet auf diesem Gebiet. Ich habe mir vorhin ein Video zum Einbau eines CPU Kühlers angesehen und was ein Zufall es war ein Intel Boxed Kühler. Hier der Link dazu.
FaultierGaming CPU Kühler Einbau - Neuer Spiele PC Teil 11 - YouTube
Sieht ziemlich einfach aus. Also müsste ich doch theoretisch auf gleiche weise den Kühler runterkriegen oder?

Und eine Frage falls am Ende alles klappt und ich den Macho eingebaut habe, was mache ich dann mit dem Boxed Kühler? Ich hoffe doch nicht, dass man ihn dann ausgesteckt lässt und nicht mehr benutzt?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

Du könntest den Boxed verkaufen, aber der ist halt nicht besser als ein 10€Kühler und bringt gebraucht keine 5€, da kaum einer mehr als 5€ zahlen würde PLUS noch Versand...


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja: OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - Thermalright HR-02 Macho--Vorbereitung und Montage

es muss definitiv auch eine "Halteplatte" montiert werden.


----------

